# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Application of dielectric grease

## tmac

Today I'm planning on picking up some dielectric grease and going through my connectors with it to help with water.  I was wondering exactly where/how it should be applied.  Also, I've heard that the distributor cap could use some as well.  Any advise is appreciated.

Thanks,
Taylor

----------


## Scerb

Many people don't realize that dielectric grease is actually not conductive.  Its intended to create a barrier around the outside of the connections so water doesn't corrode the connection.  So you don't want to put it on the actual contacts, just pack whatever spots water can get into the connector.

----------


## tmac

Awesome, that is exactly what I was looking for.  Same thing with the distributor cap, around the edge where the two pieces meet?

Thanks

----------


## Scerb

Its not gonna hurt anything but its really not needed.  Usually dist caps have an o-ring and are already pretty watertight.

----------


## tmac

Aright, I'll check it out.  Thanks

----------

